# Has this happened to anyone else???



## tedshare (Apr 11, 2011)

I tried to copy and repost one of my ads in the Timeshare Marketplace this afternoon, but the ad never appeared in the listings.  I tried three times.  Although the ad never posted, the three ad credits were deducted from my account.  Has this happened to anyone else???


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 11, 2011)

easy to credit your account back the 3 credits, ill look into the copy thing for you.

have you tried just posting a new ad?  or extending the existing one?


----------



## tedshare (Apr 11, 2011)

*copied*

I copied one of my old ads which expired today and was trying to repost it.


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 11, 2011)

have you tried just posting a new ad? or extending the existing one?


----------



## Makai Guy (Apr 11, 2011)

Timeshare Marketplace is external to the TUG Bulletin Board.  Moving to _About the Rest of TUG_.


----------



## tedshare (Apr 11, 2011)

TUGBrian said:


> have you tried just posting a new ad? or extending the existing one?



I used the "Copy This Ad" button, next to the expired ad that I wanted to repost, in the "Tools" column on the "Your Classified Ads" page.


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 11, 2011)

not sure that answers my question?


----------



## tedshare (Apr 11, 2011)

TUGBrian said:


> have you tried just posting a new ad? or extending the existing one?





TUGBrian said:


> not sure that answers my question?




I neither posted a new ad nor extended the existing one.  I used the "Copy This Ad" button to repost, as described in my last post.  In the past, when I used that button, it automatically posted a new copy of the ad.  This time, it just charged my account, but never put the ad up.


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 11, 2011)

perhaps im just not being clear.

are you able to post a new ad, or extend the existing expired ad.

both solutions will put your ad back up on the site and identify a problem with the "copy" feature only.

however continuing to try the copy feature does nothing to fix your problem, or assist in troubleshooting it.


----------



## tedshare (Apr 11, 2011)

TUGBrian said:


> perhaps im just not being clear.
> 
> are you able to post a new ad, or extend the existing expired ad.
> 
> ...



I just did a manual copy/paste and posted it as a new ad. It shows as pending, so this appears to have worked.  Thanks.  

However, it would be better if the "Copy This Ad" button could be fixed.  When that works, it accomplishes the same thing without having to re-answer so many questions.


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 11, 2011)

in this particular case if the ad was expired, all you needed to do was click "extend this ad" to have the ad republished.

im not sure why the copy feature was even required.


----------



## tedshare (Apr 11, 2011)

TUGBrian said:


> in this particular case if the ad was expired, all you needed to do was click "extend this ad" to have the ad republished.
> 
> im not sure why the copy feature was even required.



I don't use the "Extend This Ad" feature any more, because it leaves my ad at the same place in the listings.  The "Copy This Ad" feature moves it to the top.


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 11, 2011)

"place in the listings" is a bit subjective, as its different for everyone depending on how they have the columns sorted, or what they are searching for.

however ill look into why the copy feature had an issue for you, thanks for bringing it to my attention.


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 12, 2011)

Believe we have identified the issue with copying and you should be all set now.


----------



## tedshare (Apr 12, 2011)

Hi Brian,

I just tried it and it works fine now.  Thanks.


----------

